# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  С Рождеством Христовым

## Sanych

*С Рождеством Христовым!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Праздник великий настал уже снова;
Всюду веселье, пиры, торжество...
Вспомним, какое поведал нам слово
Тот, чье справляем сейчас Рождество:
"Каждый да будет всегда милосердным
К слабым, сиротам, убогим, больным!
Тем, что имеет, поделится с бедным
И назовет его братом своим!"
Так окажите же, други, участье:
Многие встретят в нужде Рождество!
Доброе дело - великое счастье.
Это - святое души торжество!_

----------

